# pooch test please



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I know Holly was with the buck well I saw him loving on her and she had the slimmy stuff after so I am assume she is bred due mid March what do you think?
back view








top view








poochy view









Brandy is my questionable doe, I havent seen her come into heat at all, she was running with the buck as well the other two, the buck has been gone about a month and still no heat signs so I am assuming she is bred but would be due late april whats your guess?

















poochy view








poochy view again









and Lea, little Lea, I also saw the buck loving up on her, saw him accualy mount her once, she would be due late march, sorry no pooch pic she wouldnt stand for it


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yes,yes, and idk on the third.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes to the first two. Here are two photos, taken a month apart of one of my does. See the change in her?
End of November.








End of December.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

2nd pic definitely, cant tell with the others. 
Wow FCNubian you can sure tell the before & after on that one!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, you will be having babies.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Wow FCNubian you can sure tell the before & after on that one!


LOL I know. I wasn't even taking them to compare but saw I had the one photo from November and decided to compare them and yup, there is a big difference.


----------

